# Michigan/Volvo Wheel Loaders



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking at a late 80's early 90's one L70 model, an pros/ cons.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I oversaw a purchase of a Michigan L 70 when I was working for a company out of Texas. When I found the machine, it had about 6,500 hrs on it. All of the pins were tight and she ran great.

That machine ended up needing a complete overhaul at about 12,000 hrs. and only because management below me failed to bring the machine in for oil changes...for about a year.

I had the opportunity to operate it a few times and I really liked it.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I have ran alot of Michigan loaders big and small never had a bad thing to say about any of them just have to keep up on the maintenance like every thing.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey RLM what kind of price point are you looking at for your machine? I am debating a michigan as well


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

The one I'm looking at needs front bucket/arms pins all replaced, two of the lift cylinders repacked (leak @wiper seal), & some tin & paint work. Starts right up runs good & has good power. He is asking 15k. I guess he had/has a guy that will do the pins/bushings for 1k. Seem like a decent deal from what I've seen.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd take a Volvo loader over any other brand. We used to run a gravel quarry and ran quite a few brands and I always prefer Volvo.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

RLM;1323576 said:


> The one I'm looking at needs front bucket/arms pins all replaced, two of the lift cylinders repacked (leak @wiper seal), & some tin & paint work. Starts right up runs good & has good power. He is asking 15k. I guess he had/has a guy that will do the pins/bushings for 1k. Seem like a decent deal from what I've seen.


Not a bad price, but have you looked around online for others? Seems like there are many loaders in the price range with less issues


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I'm still looking as well, most of the ones in the under 20k price in my area seem to be Trojan, Hough & Fiat Allis, I have heard that Trojan & Hough at times parts can be difficult to get parts & parts can get expensive as they are no longer in production not shure about the Fiat Allis. Still looking at having to get multiple machines as well, as for the Michigan-Volvo for that year (1990) the machine is priced completive even with the work it needs, & that is the "asking price", he was told it would bring in between 13-15 at auction by the machinery auction house, then he has commissions, trucking to auction, etc.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I would ask him to throw in getting those bushings/pins done


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

From talking to one of my operators the pins & bushings aren't hard to do, from the sounds of it just minor welding/ grinding, heat & beat type job. I have found I don't mind wrench to much on the bigger stuff, (bobcats & wheel loaders). I hate working on trucks, but have been doing it more than in the past as I have the shop, & have a hard time with what the garages charge, to not do something right in the first place. For instance I had the dealer do a bunch of work under extended warranty on my 2005 truck, radiator, etc just the "uncovered parts" was $ 600ish, only to have the upper main coolant hose clamp come off at the water pump, called to ***** get, "we didn't touch that" maybe not but you can be certain the were pulling on the other end of that hose to put the radiator in, I just ended up replacing the clamp. I least I know stuff is fixed right, anti seize applied where it should be, etc.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We have one a 1990 L90, this will be our 4th year, and it has been great. We have a 1994 Volvo L70, we have been very happy with that also. We paid loads more than what you got quoted. The only thing I will say about loaders this size, is that when they need repairs, it can be very costly. Parts and labor are not cheap. Last year we added a L45 and L30 to our fleet. Only draw back about these last two is that they have a slow road speed. Its ok for us, they work within .25 miles from the shop.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Paul
Are they more costly than any other loader for repairs ?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

We just did all of the pins and bushings on our loader bucket. It only cost us 300 and not hard to do at all.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

RLM;1323671 said:


> From talking to one of my operators the pins & bushings aren't hard to do, from the sounds of it just minor welding/ grinding, heat & beat type job. I have found I don't mind wrench to much on the bigger stuff, (bobcats & wheel loaders). I hate working on trucks, but have been doing it more than in the past as I have the shop, & have a hard time with what the garages charge, to not do something right in the first place. For instance I had the dealer do a bunch of work under extended warranty on my 2005 truck, radiator, etc just the "uncovered parts" was $ 600ish, only to have the upper main coolant hose clamp come off at the water pump, called to ***** get, "we didn't touch that" maybe not but you can be certain the were pulling on the other end of that hose to put the radiator in, I just ended up replacing the clamp. I least I know stuff is fixed right, anti seize applied where it should be, etc.


Pins and bushings are not usually difficult. Once you have the pins out you can weld a bead aroung the inside of the bushing. As it cools the tinsle strength of the weld will apply a contractive force on the bushing. If you do it right the bushing will sometimes just fall out. Drop the new pins and bushings in a steel bucket with some dry ice. Give it time to get cold and be careful not to get burned when handling. When they are ready just tap them in to place. Of course this is over simplified but you get the idea. If it's just bucket pins it should be easy. If you have to do all the busings on the front group that will be a lot of work and you will have to have another machine or some type of hoist to assist you. If it's $1k for just he bucket pins then I would do that myself. If it was for the whole front group then I would pay to have it done.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

DGODGR;1323918 said:


> Pins and bushings are not usually difficult. Once you have the pins out you can weld a bead aroung the inside of the bushing. As it cools the tinsle strength of the weld will apply a contractive force on the bushing. If you do it right the bushing will sometimes just fall out. Drop the new pins and bushings in a steel bucket with some dry ice. Give it time to get cold and be careful not to get burned when handling. When they are ready just tap them in to place. Of course this is over simplified but you get the idea. If it's just bucket pins it should be easy. If you have to do all the busings on the front group that will be a lot of work and you will have to have another machine or some type of hoist to assist you. If it's $1k for just he bucket pins then I would do that myself. If it was for the whole front group then I would pay to have it done.


I love your detailed list on how one should weld up pins, however the average guy probably won't (can't) do it!
As far as Volvo loaders in the late 80's/90's, just check for tightness and have a oil sample taken. Sometimes you can buy a low hour machine that just seems like a complete pile of junk. Considering the average snow use is only a few hundred hours a year at most, even a slightly higher hour machine in good shape isn't a bad purchase.
That's one way to find a machine in your price range.


----------

